

GPGTools is about to cost money - malgorithms
https://gpgtools.org/news

======
s_q_b
I'll pay it, but it makes it way harder for casual users to secure email.
Where do I point them now? That's an honest question.

------
dewey
Only GPGMail will cost money, the other parts of the suite are still free.

------
Fastidious
Long time user. Looking forward to pay for this excellent suite.

